# [ODMP] United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service, U.S. Government ~ September



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

A Special Agent with the United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service was killed in the line of duty on September 24, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17881*


----------

